# New Lighter ( Im Corona ) from Wife



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife got me this for My B'day. 






No Pic?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Good looking lighter.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that lighter!!! I've been eyeballing the IM's for a while now.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. Funny I can't see the attachment. LOL


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice gift!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I see the pic - it's freakin beautiful - very nice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, COOL!

Hey, ask your wife how she feels about polyandry. Just curious


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice!! I love soft flame lighters.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Dan, great looking piece and happy birthday! I'm really glad that you like the lighter, they not only look pretty but work great too!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a very nice gift Bro, I hope that you enjoy it!!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Presbo said:


> My wife got me this for My B'day.
> View attachment 35266
> No Pic?


Very Very NICE!!!!!!!!!!



Herf N Turf said:


> Wow, COOL!
> 
> Hey, ask your wife how she feels about polyandry. Just curious


Now that's funny


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

B I G thanks to all my BOTL.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice gift! How does it perform?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

SWEEETTTE!!! Those things are built solid


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

monsterBEN said:


> Very nice gift! How does it perform?


Ben, so far its been great.


----------

